
Can’t Find a Technical Co-Founder? Do It Yourself - bjonathan
http://viniciusvacanti.com/2010/09/cant-find-a-technical-co-founder-do-it-yourself/
======
bjoernlasseh
Great - I completely agree! For everyone who wants to do a little more than
building a social shopping site :) cofoundernetwork.com is a network of
engineers, scientists and entrepreneurs.

------
blacksheepcode
Very enlightening article, thank you! One can always use the extra
encouragement in this realm if they are non-technical to begin with.

